# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ضالتي.....!!!!

## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم




في وقت ليس بطويل وما هو بقصير نظرت الى الافق البعيد متأملةٌ  عظمة الكون ومابه من إبداع الخالق جلا وعلا 


نظرت الى السماء فوجدتها قد امتلئت سحباً متراكمة على بعضها البعض 

بينما الشمس مشرقة وتنشر اشعتها الذهبيه في كل مكان

 نعم هناك وقفت صامته حائره 

اخذت افكر في تلك السحب المتراكمه ولما هي موجوده
بينما الشمس مشرقه ودافئه


وفي لحظات 
عرفت السبب

انها ليست سحب السماء ولكنها كانت موجوده في داخلي
متراكمة في اعماقي تريد ان تهطل بما فيها من احلام وامال 
تريد ان تعلن وتنفجر وتصرخ في هذه الايام
تنادي في سكون وعمق الضلوع

ااه اه والف اه
الى متى وانا هنا
في هذا الظلام
وليس لي من مخرج من بين هذه الضلوع


سوى انتظار الفرج 
اصبحت ابكي بحراره
منتظرة

ذلك الذي يخرجني ويأخذني بعيداً بعيداً
الى هناك الى بر الامان
لعلي اجد معه شي من الاطمئنان

وفي لحظات سكوني
رأيت من بعيد ضوء جديد
مضيء  بأشعة الشمس 
تبعته نعم لقد تبعته وانا خائفة


وعندما وصلت اليه وجدت هناك ضالتي
وجدتك يامن انتظرك من زمان
وجدتك ياربيع قلبي
هناك جالساً تنتظرني بحسرة والم

اه والف اه
وبين لحظه واخرى تغيب عني 
وقفت انظر اليك واسألك
لما كل هذا الانتظار
لما 
ولماذا

ولكنك لاتجيب

لانك 

جماد بلا روح
وماضي بلا مستقبل





انه انت 
نعم 
انت 
يا ربيع شبابي !!

اتمنى ان ينال قلمي حسن رضاكم

تحياتي

ام الحلوين

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كلمات جدا رائعه


واسلوب اروع 

تشبيهك للسحب وهطول المطر بهطول الاحلام والامال


جدا جميل 


نحن بأنتظار قلمك المبدع

----------


## فرح

اصفق لك وبحرااااره 
راائع حبيبتي ام الحلوووووين 
اسلووووب سلس وجمييييييييييييييل 
وين مغبيه هالابداااع عنا يالغلا ..؟
يسلمووو ياعمري 
وننتظر روووعة جديد نبض قلمك 
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه 
بجد موغريبه عليك ..
يسلمووو يااعمري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كلمات جذبتني بقوة..*
*أسلوب أخذني*

* وأخذتني حروفه*

*لاحتوائهما على كل التشييق..*
 
*غاليتي أم الحلوين..*

*إن كان قد غاب ربيع شبابكِ..* 
*فقد بقى ربيع قلبكِ..*
*قلبكِ الكبير..*
*الذي يحوي أبناءكِ الأعزاء عليه..*
*قلبكِ الذي يحوي عشق الله جل وعلى ..*
*عشق لمحمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*دام قلبكِ في ريعان شبابه..* 
*ودام نفث حبركِ هنا بيننا..* 
*كلماتكِ سارت بي للبعيد..*

*فقد رأيتُ حساً خيالياً كبيراً ..*
*هنا بين طيات قلمكِ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

جميل جدا أسلوبك
لا حظت فيه صور خيالية جميلة
و المتمعن بها يجد بين طياتها خفايا كثيرة
وفقك المولى 
بانتظار إبداعك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلماااات جدااا راااائعه*
*ابدااااع خالوووووه*
*اعجبتني الكلماات وماتخفيه من معنى*
*شبابك لن يذهب سدى لانك خلفتيه لاولادك*
*دام هذا القلم ودامت صاحبته الراائعه*
*ولااعدمناااا القلب الطيب الحنون*
*بانتظااار ابداع جديد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ...؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ مٍـآمٍـتِـيًـ عُـلىٍ آلطَرٍحِـ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ...
وٍآلگلمٍـآتِـ آلمٍـبُـدُعُـهُــ ...
تِـلگـ هُـيًـ أحِـلآمٍـنٍـآ .. 
تِـنٍـزٍل مٍـنٍـ تِـلگـ آلسِـحِـبُـ آلمٍـثَـَقٍِـلهُــ ..
َفٍـإمٍـآ أنٍـ تِـتِـحِـَقٍِـَقٍِـ .. أوٍ تِـضَـيًـعُـ بُـيًـنٍـ صِـحِـآرٍيًـ آلألمٍـ ..!
سِـلمٍـ َقٍِـلمٍـگ آلرٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُـ ...
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
تِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

كلمات ليست كالكلمات 

نسجتِ كماً كبيراً من المعاني 

فيا لروعة ما صورتِ

ويا لروعة من شعرتِ به 

يا الله 

يارحمن 

إبدااااااااااااااااع لا بل فن منسوج على راحلة الزمن 

ونحن ننتظر خروجه من مكامن الابداع 

فليحيا نزف قلمك 

أفيضي علينا مما لديكِ 

أختي الكريمة أم الحلوين 

لا تبخلي علينا بما هو منون تحت ريشة قلمك الرائع 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك العآفيه,,بــج ـد*
* رووووعة,,ماشآء الله عندك ذقه بالتصوير* 
*وتنآغم بين الكلمات,,*
*  بالفـعــل أبـــدعـتـي* 
*فلا تبخلي علينا من روعة قلمك*
* دمتِ بحفظ الباري* 
*تح ــيـآآآآآآتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اسلوبكم الرائع اسرني

وكلماتكم الرقيقه جدبتني وشجعتني للكتابه

احبائي واسرتي الثانيه اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هالمشاعر الطيبه

والله يوفقكم ويسعدكم ياكريم بجاه نبي الرحمه محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية ام الحلوين 


وتسلم يمينش

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كلمات جميلة جداً
بل ورودٌ نثرتيها لنا هنا أم الحلوين
وأمتلأت صفحتكِ
بالرائحة الزكيه
المنبعثة من بين طيات كلماتكِ

يعجزُ لساني عن قول المزيد
يعطيكِ ألف ألف عافيه
خيتووو
ودمتي في رعاية الرحمن
وحفظه


أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## ام الحلوين

خيتو نور الهدى الله يسلم الش كل غالي حبيبتي

ومشكوره على هالمرور الطيب


امنيات مجروحه  الجميل تواجدك في صفحتي الله يسلم قلبش غناتي ومشكوره

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

فيض راائع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديد فيضك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعافيك ويسلم غاليك خيي شبكه

مشكور على هالمرور الطيب

----------


## شواطئ شوق

مااروع هذا الكلام يالله 
ام الحلوين كلماتك جداًرائعه 
وخفيفه على القلب واللسان 
جزيتي خيراً

----------


## المستحييل

_هنا تعجز كلماتي عن التعبير عن جمال كلماتك جميل ان اقرى لك كلمات كهذه .._
_ والاجمل وجودك انت في زوايا عالمي فقد حلمت بك اياما.._
_ هنا اتيت لاابلغك عن سروري لمرورك بصفحتى اتيت هنا لاني اخشى عدم  مرورك مجددا لرؤيه ردي لك .._
_ كان لمرورك وقع اكثر من رائع بي فقد انتظرت طويلا لااجدك بين صفحه من صفحاتي .._
_ بداخلي احساس جدا جميل يفرحني عند لقائك.._

----------


## ام الحلوين

شواطىء شوق

المستحيل

شكراً لتواجدكم الغالي


سلمتم من كل سوء

ووفقكم الباري بجاه نبي الرحمه واله الاطهار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافيه

----------


## اطياف

ام الحلوين ويش اقول والله قلبي يدق دق :blink:  :blink:  :blink: 
والله انه قلمك عزيزتي أروع من الروعه
اسرعت بقرائة كتابتك لئنك ابدعت في اسلوب
التشويق وفاجاتني كلماتك بل 
أبهرتني بعباراتها التشبيهيه
بس خليني اقوووووووووووووووول شي
الحين المستمع يخمن عمرش فوق 60 سنه
الي يطلع كتابات وخواطر كذا ما يشيب ابدا
كلمااات جدا اعجبتني ام الحلوين واصفق لك وبجداره :clap:  :clap: 
الف مبرووووك والله يجعل ايامك دومن سعيده

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا بخيتو عفاف منوره يالغاليه والله يعطيش الف عافيه



اطياف يالغلا كله ويش هالطله الحلوه وينش من زمان القمر مابان

ويش هالمدح هذا كله والله اخجلتم تواضعنا  :embarrest: 

منوره حبابه والله لايحرمني من شوفت الغالين

----------


## جـــــــــوري

كتبتي فأبدعتي 
ماشاء الله شكله الابدااع متوارث في العائله
سلمت أناملك..
لكِ مودتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

خيتو جوري منوره حبابه

وتسلم لي هالطله الحلوه

هلا وغلا والله

----------

